# Problème de son avec les fichiers vidéos .MP4



## Hay (23 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,

j'ai pris des vidéos avec mon téléphone Samsung SGH-E250 et je les lis très bien sur mon téléphone son et vidéo. Une fois trasférées sur mon ordi les vidéos n'ont plus de son. J'ai essayé tous les lecteurs dont je disposais VLC divx player, real, quick time, mais rien à faire toujours pas de son. 

Si je retransfère le fichier vidéo sur le portable de nouveau le son est là. J'en conclue que c'est un problème de codec son mais je reste bloqué à cette constatation. 

Le format vidéo est .mp4.

Une idée quelqu'un?


----------



## whereismymind (24 Mars 2008)

Tu as Perian sur ton Mac ? Ca pourrait t'aider.


----------



## Hay (24 Mars 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Tu as Perian sur ton Mac ? Ca pourrait t'aider.




Je l'ai téléchargé et installer mais le problème demeure le même... Après une petite recherche sur le net ça à l'air d'être un problème connu mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution à mon problème nul part...   

Merci quand même de ton aide,  

tu aurais une autre idée éventuellement?


----------



## whereismymind (24 Mars 2008)

Ouvre ton fichier avec QuickTime puis va dans le menu "_Fenêtre_" et choisis "_Propriété de la séquence_" qu'on sache en quoi est encodé le son de tes vidéos.


----------



## Hay (24 Mars 2008)

J'ai utilisé ffmpeg pour avoir les infos car quick time n'arrive même  pas à l'ouvrir alor sque VLC l'ouvre mais toujours sans le son

vidéo : mpeg4, yuv420p, 160x120

son : amr_nb, 8000 Hz, mono

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## whereismymind (24 Mars 2008)

La, je ne sais pas. J'ai fait quelques recherches rapides, apparemment il est possible d'ouvrir et d'exporter des fichiers son en AMR avec QuickTime mais le Topic que j'ai trouvé ne parle que de fichiers son uniquement.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113493

C'est un Topic de 2005 donc ....


----------



## Hay (25 Mars 2008)

Le problème que j'ai c'est que ce ne sont pas 2 pistes séparées une vidéo et une audio...

ffmpeg peut les séparer? Parce que j'ai essayé de réencoder la piste audio en autre chose mp3 ou aac via ffmpeg mais sans résultat toujours pas de son dans la nouvelle vidéo encodée en .avi et .mp3 par exemple.

Maintenant il y a peut être des caractéristiques spéciales à remplir pour réencoder genre changer l'échantillonage ou je ne sais quoi... :mouais: 

Bon je continue à chercher... :hein: 

Si quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce problème merci du coup de main par avance.

Merci whereismymind


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2008)

Hay a dit:


> Le problème que j'ai c'est que ce ne sont pas 2 pistes séparées une vidéo et une audio...
> 
> ffmpeg peut les séparer?



Oui, FFMpegX -> Outils -> demux.


----------



## tejraam (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, alors en cherchant un peu sur le net, j'ai pas trouvé bcp de réponse. Donc j'ai cherché un peu de mon coté : programme, conversion dans d'autre format,....

Et il s'avère qu'en changeant juste l'extension de la vidéo au format mp4 par une extension 3gp ( video.mp4 ===> video.3gp), puis en utilisant quicktime, le son revient comme par magie. 

Bref la vie est simple  ....pas vrai ???


----------

